
My Four Months as a Private Prison Guard - benjaminfox
http://motherjones.com/politics/2016/06/cca-private-prisons-corrections-corporation-inmates-investigation-bauer
======
orf
This is an amazing article, well worth the read despite the length. It really
starts to get really dark about halfway through:

> In 2014, it settled a case for $690,000 over the death of a prisoner's baby
> at a county jail in Chattanooga, Tennessee. When the inmate went into labor,
> she was put in a cell with no mattress and left there for three hours as she
> bled heavily onto the floor. CCA employees did not call an ambulance until
> approximately five hours after the prisoner asked for help. Her newborn baby
> died shortly thereafter. In court proceedings, the warden testified that
> surveillance footage showed no signs of an emergency. But before the footage
> could be reviewed, CCA claimed it had been accidentally erased. The court
> sanctioned the company for destroying evidence.

> CCA settled another case for $250,000 after a pregnant woman being held in a
> jail in Nashville complained of vaginal bleeding and severe abdominal pain.
> She said medical staff demanded "proof," so they put her in solitary and
> turned off the water so her blood loss could be "monitored." She claimed
> they did nothing to alleviate her pain as she endured contractions, filling
> the toilet with blood. The next morning, the inmate was shackled and taken
> to a hospital, where doctors found that she was already dilated. While
> prison guards watched, she gave birth and was immediately sedated. When she
> woke up, medical staff brought her the dead baby. She said she was not
> allowed to call her family and was given no information about the disposal
> of her son's body.

Something is deeply broken with the justice system in America.

